# recommended mail lists for a new user



## MichaelW (Feb 28, 2017)

hello!

I am new to FreeBSD (well, I am new to *BSDs in general) I am very well versed in Linux sysops, but I recently decided to change my servers to FreeBSD,

I was wondering what mail lists will be good for me at this stage,

personal recommendations are welcome.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 28, 2017)

Have you looked at the relevant _FreeBSD Handbook_ page yet?

freebsd-announce@ is essential, as it's how users are informed of security and bug fix updates. The freebsd-questions@ list is basically the mailing list equivalent of this forum, so that's a good place to hang around if you're new. The rest are all rather specialized.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2017)

Note, some of the mailing lists produce a lot of messages, you may want to start by reading them on the net first. The handbook has links where you can read them without being signed up.


----------

